# Mattones



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

WTF









SYM
http://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=288bn9w&s=5
Original Video - More videos at TinyPic

TRIGGA
http://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=29nyq21&s=5
Original Video - More videos at TinyPic

ON SYM's ak-47 tatoo on his leg
http://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=5vw55k&s=5
Original Video - More videos at TinyPic

Its all about BULLSNAKE
http://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=15gbcqf&s=5
Original Video - More videos at TinyPic

Getting dead Fish from Boogie
http://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=5k0v12&s=5
Original Video - More videos at TinyPic


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

lol you know its funny dude.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

bahahhaahah


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

OK what member wants to own up to making this video?

2nd video P-fury is on the monitor


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

DONT TELL


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, the guy isn't on a Blue Couch, so I know I didn't make the video.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Well, the guy isn't on a Blue Couch, so I know I didn't make the video.


http://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=15gbcqf&s=5
Original Video - More videos at TinyPic


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Bull drinks coors, not Filthy sleeman.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

speakyourmind said:


> Well, the guy isn't on a Blue Couch, so I know I didn't make the video.


http://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=15gbcqf&s=5
Original Video - More videos at TinyPic
[/quote]

Wow I don't know what to say....

That guy definitely captured my essence, and my love of beer and porn.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

LOL bullsnake


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Winkyee NICE!

Epic P-fury Video Man is Epic


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I knew you were white SYM!!! But I seriously thought you were too young to grow a beard :laugh:

And gotta love Sleeman!!! From my hometown Guelph, Ontario


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Not me Sheppard!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Latest Vid added, Getting dead fish from boogie LAWL


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

muskielover1 said:


>


yours is coming.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

OMFG . That was pretty Hilarious. I thought he was making Fun of Johnny Zanni , Quickly I realized he wasnt the only one to receive Dead Jungle Fish.

Keep up the Good WORK @[email protected]@@


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

:laugh: Love it!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Insanely funny


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Come on! Come on!! Come on!!!

Too funny!!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i watched them all. and watched them again. unfortunatly i dont seem to be catching the funny side of this. didnt laugh once.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hahaha not even gg man... not even gg!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

not goin to lie, those were pretty funny.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

who made these?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I like 'em.

Pretty refreshingly original if ya ask me...


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

thats pretty good stuff. The dead fish one was my favorite. "I'm done with piranha, straight to guppies". hehehehhe


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mattones said:


> I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


only answer to that is pick up a bottle.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Xenon said:


> I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


only answer to that is pick up a bottle.
[/quote]
FInished my coffee and onto the Sleeman hahahaha


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mattones said:


> I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


only answer to that is pick up a bottle.
[/quote]
FInished my coffee and onto the Sleeman hahahaha








[/quote]

right with you brother.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


only answer to that is pick up a bottle.
[/quote]
woah where the hell have you been!?!?!?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

muskielover1 said:


> I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


only answer to that is pick up a bottle.
[/quote]
woah where the hell have you been!?!?!?
[/quote]

^^ who are you? Did you have a previous handle?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

i just watched all the videos again. Had a good laugh at myself hahaha


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

dude great stuff! who is that?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

xeloR said:


> dude great stuff! who is that?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


only answer to that is pick up a bottle.
[/quote]
woah where the hell have you been!?!?!?
[/quote]

^^ who are you? Did you have a previous handle?
[/quote]







no.just a forgettable face.maybe all the drugs have got to you.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Mattones said:


> dude great stuff! who is that?











[/quote]

mattones, that is some great sh*t man!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

xeloR said:


> dude great stuff! who is that?











[/quote]

mattones, that is some great sh*t man!
[/quote]
gracias


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

muskielover1 said:


> I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


only answer to that is pick up a bottle.
[/quote]
woah where the hell have you been!?!?!?
[/quote]

^^ who are you? Did you have a previous handle?
[/quote]







no.just a forgettable face.maybe all the drugs have got to you.
[/quote]

Or maybe he just didn't want to remember you.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

OMG i think i just pissed my self..........rotff..











Xenon said:


> I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


only answer to that is pick up a bottle.
[/quote]
woah where the hell have you been!?!?!?
[/quote]

^^ who are you? Did you have a previous handle?
[/quote]
i have to agree, youve been mia for a long time, nice to see your name again
brotha


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

assclown said:


> I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


only answer to that is pick up a bottle.
[/quote]
woah where the hell have you been!?!?!?
[/quote]

^^ who are you? Did you have a previous handle?
[/quote]
i have to agree, youve been mia for a long time, nice to see your name again
brotha
[/quote]

Haha thanks bro.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


only answer to that is pick up a bottle.
[/quote]
woah where the hell have you been!?!?!?
[/quote]

^^ who are you? Did you have a previous handle?
[/quote]







no.just a forgettable face.maybe all the drugs have got to you.
[/quote]

Or maybe he just didn't want to remember you.








[/quote]
or maybe hell just get you the f*ck out of here already,and see why you and your posts dont belong.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

that BS one is funnier than sh*t


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

muskielover1 said:


> I feel like making a video tonight, But im not drunk.


only answer to that is pick up a bottle.
[/quote]
woah where the hell have you been!?!?!?
[/quote]

^^ who are you? Did you have a previous handle?
[/quote]







no.just a forgettable face.maybe all the drugs have got to you.
[/quote]

Or maybe he just didn't want to remember you.








[/quote]
or maybe hell just get you the f*ck out of here already,and see why you and your posts dont belong.
[/quote]

contribute more then you do


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

You ladies are getting a little off topic. Hate to see this thread get closed because you ladies cant talk about personal matters over msn.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

0/10 didnt like the humor


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Mattones said:


> You ladies are getting a little off topic. Hate to see this thread get closed because you ladies cant talk about personal matters over msn.


I would burn my computer if he was on my msn...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

ICEE said:


> You ladies are getting a little off topic. Hate to see this thread get closed because you ladies cant talk about personal matters over msn.:laugh:


I would burn my computer if he was on my msn...
[/quote]
hahaha classic!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So is he gonna parody anybody else, or are we all just gonna sit around and talk about it?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

this weekend!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Matt your such a *** in these videos







. It blows my mind how you have such a hot gf, next video can you please feature her? I'll even take an amateur secks homevideo, post it up on youporn breh.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nearly pissed myself!
I had no clue somebody actualy took the time to do these.

Pretty good stuff.

So nobody is owning up to it???


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Matt you look like MMA fighter nick diaz....just saying










The jungle boogie one was funny :nod:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Nearly pissed myself!
> I had no clue somebody actualy took the time to do these.
> 
> Pretty good stuff.
> ...


I agree.
Damn good stuff.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I work this weekend but Ill try and get one up


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

mattones told me to try to find these for em.. the video has been removed though.. SEE IF YOU STILL HAVE EM ON YOUR COMPUTER

they were epic


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

video not found? i cant even see what all the hype is about


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


> video not found? i cant even see what all the hype is about


Hi Central,
They got posted last year...Obviously, they got removed...It was former moderator Mattones imitating other members and making fun of a former sponsor...


----------

